# Snow Day



## Turgon (Jan 5, 2010)

Woo-hoo!

It's finally happened - we have a foot of snow outside and everything has ground to a halt!

Everything looks lovely in it's winter colours and you have to pull your feet out of the snow when you walk. I love days like these. I've been taking it easy playing Modern Warfare 2 on my PS3 all morning with my other buddies who can't get out of the house for the snow. It's like being a kid again when school got closed because of bomb threats!!

Now I just have to find something to amuse me this afternoon...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

And I thought we had a lot here.. about 6 inches! Merely half a foot, but more than I've ever seen. Hehe... I too have been ps3ing...tho its Valkyria Chronicles for me... which I would be doing with or without the snow to be honest. Its sub-zero out there ...fahrenheit that is. You can't even make a snowball because the powdery stuff wont stick together, just falls apart. Supposed to have few more inches in 1-2 days, then colder weather than my california-raised mind can imagine...they say perhaps -10.....negative 10????are they kidding me? And that is without wind chill, It never got below mid-twenties out west.


And my house is covered in icicles, one on the corner is 4 feet long. I aim to snap it off and use it as a weapon if robbers come.


edit- i just checked and the windchill is -13, it is -3 air temp... i have got to go out for a minute to see what this feels like. Is it that cold in Manchester too..or is it a nice 30 degree snow? 

Floating Log" Should be "Burning Log"


----------



## Turgon (Jan 5, 2010)

Not really sure about the exact temperature - but on the Turgon Scale I class it as 'bloody freezing' if that's any help.

Ooh... I have Valkyria Chronicles - not played it much though to be honest. Though I enjoyed what little I did. Got to say I love games you can play online for the most part. Co-op ones are especially fun. It's been snowing all day though - just had my nephew around taking shelter from it on his way back from the city center.

The snow here is probably great for snowballs mind as there are couple of giant snow men that have just popped up in my square. I say snowmen - they are more like snow things - just strangely shaped mounds.

Burning log is about right though.

Snow is just great fun!!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2010)

Speaking of online, I can't wait for FFXIV.

Modern Warfare is not my type, isn't that where blood spatter gets all over the screen?


----------



## Astrance (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, here we had about 10 cm yesterday, and roughly the same thing today. There's mountains here in Auvergne (although they're nothing like the Alps, the highest summit being about 1500 m), so you'd think « they » would put some salt on the roads and have a snowplow or two cleaning the highways... But never in a world, so I drove at 20 km/h instead of 110 on the highway, because of the snow & ice.

The good points being :
a. it's just lovely now, everything being so white, since it has been snowing non-stop for 48 hours now,
b. when the weather clears up, there will be some good walks to do in the aforesaid mountains where everything will be stunning.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 5, 2010)

We have loads of snow as well, and King's Bounty is my antidote of choice for boredom. It's a RPG-strategy hybrid and I've been playing it on and off for over a year. Highly recommended, but also highly addictive!


----------



## Turgon (Jan 6, 2010)

Well they are saying on the news that this cold snap could last until late February up here - and much as I love the snow I hope not. Our local council is refusing to grit anything but the main roads for legal reasons... If they grit a path and you slip on it you can sue them for not gritting correctly. If you slip on an ungritted path - it's your fault for walking on an ungritted path. Stupid people...

Nom, Modern Warfare is not really the way it sounds, the blood splatter is just a health meter - the more blood on the screen the less health you've got. I'm not a massive fan of the game... but it's nice to play it with a group of buddies. I am a big fan of RPGs myself and have quite a few for the PS3. My favourite though is Monster Hunter Freedom: Unite on the PSP... god that is an evil, addictive game, very tough, completely unforgiving, but you just keep coming back for more. Something about killing a 200 foot long dragon with a tiny little sword appeals to me... Also if you have a PS3 you can hook your PSP up to other players around the world - which is lots of fun - and strangely impressive.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2010)

If I can ever afford to spend money on a hand held, it'll be 'tendo DS. DS has a handful of games I badly want. I'd have to sample one first though.

It also connects via wifi with other players, the latest model has camera too.

I know the blood is your health meter, but honestly... I suck at those type of action games. You should see how "far" I got in Vegas 2. Hehe, though I realise they are vastly different, I have a catagory of my own wherein they are the same... just one of those guy shooters. My favorite game for Playstation is Bards Tale and Dragon Quest 8 for ps2. Eagerly hoping for ps3 Bard sequel!

btw - that is so stupid about being sued!


----------



## Turgon (Jan 7, 2010)

I had the original Bard's Tale for my 48K ZX Spectrum back in the 80s - hehe - 48K!! Times have changed - still a great game though. Never played Bard's on the PS2 mind you - though I think it used the same game engine as Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance - which was a stellar game. Vegas 2 I enjoyed a lot, as I like the stealth element - but to this day I have no idea what the story was about: Something, something, terrorists, something, something, bio-weapons, something, something, the end. Not that many great RPGs on the PS3 at the moment though. Sacred 2 is good - though a little (very) light on plot. Dragon Age: Origins is good too - with a pretty good story and some good voice acting - but no Co-op mode. I've been hearing good things about Demon's Souls - but they are not going to release it in Europe... But we do have White Knight Chronicles and FFXIII around the corner. WKC has an online co-op element which I am really looking forward to...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

White Knight Chronicles looks fun, I plan to get it eventually. Hadn't ever looked into Dragon Age, I may read about it and view a trailer. I don't understand why Playstation doesn't keep more demos available for download. That is how I knew I wanted a couple games such as Valkyria. I mean they only have 3 or 4 RPG demos at the online store. I downloaded Eternal Sonata demo he other day because I like Chopin and the trailer was pretty... come to find out it is taking me over 10 tries to beat the little boss in it. Hehe... pathetic, but I am less experienced than most as I don't like many games enough to play through. That is changing as I play more.

I didn't even need to be told that you had the original Bard's Tale.

Getting back to you original topic... They showed Manchester on The Weather Channel last night. Think I saw Chris Eccleston in the background


----------



## Turgon (Jan 7, 2010)

We have it a lot worse on the PSN store in Europe - it's managed very badly and we tend to get stuff weeks, if not months after the US one. Very annoying.

But yeah, I guess this topic has gone way off.

Anyway,

I was amused this morning to look outside my window to see that all the local snowmen have been decapitated in the night. Either the kids have gotten bored with the snow - or we have an ice-cold killer on the loose...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 7, 2010)

You should write for your local newspaper with lines like that.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 16, 2010)

The last of our snow melted away 2 days ago, and the giant icicle. In the meantime I realised how to properly play that Eternal Sonata demo, and I bought the game after. I am enjoying it a great deal, and was surprised to find that Frederic Chopin is in my group. It is a beautiful game.


----------



## iasc (Jan 16, 2010)

All the snow is gone here. I hope it comes back next year. We get it twice in two years after about 6 years of nothing


----------



## Turgon (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep Manchester is finally snow free too - and I think I'm the only person here that misses it. Yesterday was a bit of a nightmare though as there was a lot of ice around with water on top of that which made walking a bit treacherous. It looks clear today though - which is great news as I need to trek into town and buy myself some goodies...

Eternal Sonata sounds quite interesting - I might download the demo and have a bash at it as I need a new game after finishing Uncharted 2 the other day. Actually I need to finish a load of old games like Bioshock and Dead Space... but I'll get around them eventually... got to be in the mood for scary games... Not listened to much Chopin though to be honest - when it comes to classical music I much prefer strings - and so my knowledge of piano music is quite poor.

And welcome to the forum iasc - hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 21, 2010)

Ever DL that demo?

I'm 15 hours in and still loving it, but like many RPGs I am growing bored with same enemy different color. I did finally come apon some new giant crab thing.


----------



## Turgon (Jan 21, 2010)

Not downloaded it as yet Nom, not had much PS3 time this week, as I've been in a music mood. Listening to Mumford and Sons excellent album 'Sigh No More' and the two nights I have had on the PS3 I played Everybody's Golf (Hotshots Golf in the States) and Burnout Paradise with the gaming clan I'm in. Well not so much a clan - more a bunch of people who want to play online without the annoying idiots you usually get. We are called Old and Rubbish - you should check us out - though we are not necessarily old or rubbish - all kinds of people on there. My PSN ID is Serewing...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't really even know about clans or anything. I have never played a online game. Though I did sign up for it awhile back, and went into that virtual world thing.

I don't have many games yet. Getting Elder Scrolls soon. I may get White Knight next month though and see if I like playing it online. And of course FFXIV later this year, which exclusively online as far as I know.

But whenever I figure it out I will keep your clan in mind. What games do you play besides the ones you just named?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2010)

I started Dragon Age: Origins yesterday. I wanted to be a human but the warrior and rogue types seemed too high falootin in background, so I got both a city elf and common dwarf rogues. Don't know which I'll stick with. What is there... like a thousand different items and talents and thingamabobs to be found in this? The menu is somewhat overwhelming, and... not sure if the slow speed that attacks play out in will grow on me. More used to hitting the button and person has finished the strike in .3 seconds... click click click, BAM!! BAM!! BAM!!... I wanna feel like I'm taking names.


----------

